# Stupid People who will go BLIND if they don't Stop It!



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

OK, so I'm a depressive. Have been for years and probably will continue to be.

So, I've got an artificial daylight lamp on my desk which really helps to lift my mood - SAD, I know! :wink:

Why do people keep coming into my office and saying 'Oh, that's bright! What is it?'

It's a light FFS, have you not seen one before? Do you not have lights in your house????

Then they say 'Oh, that's really hurting my eyes! Doesn't it hurt yours?'

NO! Because I'm not stupid enough to stand and stare at it! If you think it's really bright, why are you still staring at it FFS!!!!

ARE YOU REALLY THAT STUPID!!!!!!


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Awh, I though this was going to be about wanking...


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

phodge said:


> Why do people keep coming into my office and saying 'Oh, that's bright! What is it?'
> 
> It's a light FFS, have you not seen one before? Do you not have lights in your house????


Quite a reasonable question I'd have thought. How did you exepect them to guess it's purpose?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

r1 said:


> Quite a reasonable question I'd have thought. How did you exepect them to guess it's purpose?


But they don't ask what it's for - just what is it. I thought that anybody would have been able to tell that it was a light, but maybe I'm wrong!


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

phodge said:


> r1 said:
> 
> 
> > Quite a reasonable question I'd have thought. How did you exepect them to guess it's purpose?
> ...


Semantics.

They obviously realise it's not there to light up your desk (as presumably your office is lit) and therefore they're asking what it is.

Still stills quite reasonable to me. :?


----------



## ToonToon (Dec 7, 2005)

So this light ,is it bright then ? :lol: :lol:


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

ToonToon said:


> So this light ,is it bright then ? :lol: :lol:


And what is it?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

not biting.....not biting.... :wink: :-*


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Why don't you work outside, or go and live somewhere sunny?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

jampott said:


> Why don't you work outside, or go and live somewhere sunny?


Outside? In this weather! It's because of outside that I'm like this!

Plan is to move to southern Europe - but got to wait for the parents-in-law to pop off first! :wink:


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Technically, Daylight is 5600 degrees Kelvin & Tungsten/Artificial light is 3200 degrees Kelvin.

The Daylight bulbs give off 5600 light indoors, hence simulating a bright sunny day. it has nothing to do with the brightness, but the colour 'temperature'.

Mart.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

head_ed said:


> Technically, Daylight is 5600 degrees Kelvin & Tungsten/Artificial light is 3200 degrees Kelvin.
> 
> The Daylight bulbs give off 5600 light indoors, hence simulating a bright sunny day. it has nothing to do with the brightness, but the colour 'temperature'.
> 
> Mart.


Maybe so, but she's a girl, so why are you calling her Kelvin?


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

phodge said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't you work outside, or go and live somewhere sunny?
> ...


Strange person :lol:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Absolutely!


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

scott28tt said:


> Awh, I though this was going to be about wanking...


Ditto.

Was looking forward to a colourful thread with Jampo no doubt making some of his usual comments.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Sorry to disappoint! Please feel free to discuss wanking if you would prefer. You could even post pictures - as long as they're not too bright!

:lol: :lol:


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

phodge,

If you can manage to take a photo of yourself while doing that, you're obviously not trying hard enough. :lol:

No wonder you're depressed. :wink:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Us girlies can multi task you know! :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Phodge does the light actually make you feel better? I'm guessing it does otherwise you wouldnt have one...Just wondering how noticeable the effects are?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Effects are almost instant. A couple of hours with it on at my desk and I'm my old sunny self again. Don't use it, and I'm not the only one that wishes I was hibernating!

I find that it really helps me. Might be a placebo effect - but who cares - it seems to work.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

phodge said:


> Effects are almost instant. A couple of hours with it on at my desk and I'm my old sunny self again. Don't use it, and I'm not the only one that wishes I was hibernating!
> 
> I find that it really helps me. Might be a placebo effect - but who cares - it seems to work.


Think i may have to invest..........Working nights and sleeping through the day means i miss out on my daily dose of daylight, and have noticed ive been feeling alittle bit fed up, annoyed, anxious and damn right miserable.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Go for it. I think they start at about Â£100. Depends on how long you've got to sit in front of it really...the shorter the time needed, the more expensive they get. If you buy a proper SAD light, you should be able to get the VAT off as it is classed as a medical appliance!


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

phodge said:


> Go for it. I think they start at about Â£100. Depends on how long you've got to sit in front of it really...the shorter the time needed, the more expensive they get.


Do they get as expensive as this?

http://www.interiorinternet.com/catalog ... &PS=032008


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

L8_0RGY said:


> scott28tt said:
> 
> 
> > Awh, I though this was going to be about wanking...
> ...


Jampo making comments .............he'd be the subject matter!!! :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

head_ed said:


> Technically, Daylight is 5600 degrees Kelvin & Tungsten/Artificial light is 3200 degrees Kelvin.
> 
> The Daylight bulbs give off 5600 light indoors, hence simulating a bright sunny day. it has nothing to do with the brightness, but the colour 'temperature'.
> 
> Mart.


Thank you Stephen Hawking.


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

L8_0RGY said:


> scott28tt said:
> 
> 
> > Awh, I though this was going to be about wanking...
> ...


I didnâ€™t think this was Jampotts specialty subject, I thought it was grammar and spelling :wink: :lol:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

KenTT said:


> I didnâ€™t think this was Jampott*'*s specialty subject, I thought it was grammar and spelling :wink: :lol:


 :wink:


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

garyc said:


> head_ed said:
> 
> 
> > Technically, Daylight is 5600 degrees Kelvin & Tungsten/Artificial light is 3200 degrees Kelvin.
> ...


----------

